# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تقرير جديد يلمح لتقليص معدل إنتاج iPhone XS Max في الربع الأول من العام 2019

## mohamed73

قامت مؤسسة Citi Research المتخصصة في بحوث السوق مؤخرًا بالكشف عن  توقعاتها المحدثة حول الأرقام المتعلقة بمعدلات إنتاج هواتف iPhone في  الربع الأول من العام 2019. ووفقا للتقديرات الجديدة، فمن المتوقع أن تقوم  شركة آبل بتصنيع 45 مليون وحدة خلال الربع الأول من العام 2019 مع العلم  بأن الشركة كانت تتوقع أن تقوم آبل بتصنيع 50 مليون وحدة في تقريرها  السابق. والأمر اللافت للنظر هو أن مؤسسة Citi Research خفضت توقعاتها المتعلقة  بمعدل إنتاج iPhone XS Max على وجه الخصوص بنسبة 48 في المئة، وهذا ما يلمح  إلى أن الطلب على هذا الهاتف بالتحديد سينخفض بشكل كبير في الربع الأول من  العام 2019.أحد المحللين في مؤسسة Citi Research يقول بأن هذه التقديرات المحدثة  ناتجة عن إعتقاد الشركة بأن الآيفون يدخل مرحلة تفريغ المخزون، وهذا ما  سيؤثر حتمًا على أعضاء سلسلة التوريد ونظرتهم المستقبلية. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

